# Search Engine Optimization



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a business website and need more customers? I can get you ranked in Google, Yahoo and Bing for certain keywords to get you more traffic. Depending on how competitive your niche is will determine the price but I have my own tools and software to build links so I can save PFF members a lot of money.

Here's an example of how my service benefits Josh from www.litethenitecharters.com

http://extremetracking.com/open?login=flounder You can see all the google traffic he's getting, I will put this tracker on your site as well. I've been working his site since new and I'm doing all this for only $50 monthly.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'll vouch for Chad's services. We're very happy with what he does for us!


----------

